# How often do you clean your filter media??



## Georgia Peach

I havent cleaned mine since I got the new HOT filter - its been about 2 months give or take a week. I was wondering how often others clean thiers. I dont have a big load of fish as they are still small right now - only about 1 1/2 or so. I have 12 in all in a 55 gal.


----------



## Chazwick

I clean my actual filter every.... 10 days i'd say.


----------



## DavidDoyle

I clean all filters and prefilters weekly when doing water changes. I run two H.O.T. Magnums with the micron cart and no wheels. I change the carts every other week or sooner if I notice reduced flow.


----------



## ut nguyen

*clean the filter*



DavidDoyle said:


> I clean all filters and prefilters weekly when doing water changes. I run two H.O.T. Magnums with the micron cart and no wheels. I change the carts every other week or sooner if I notice reduced flow.


i clean the filter every day,but my fishes donot live anymore


----------



## Georgia Peach

really>> every week of so, heh?? Anyone else??


----------



## Soniacyc

every other week


----------



## Georgia Peach

well, I guess I need to go clean mine heh?? I could stand a water change anyhow..


----------



## micstarz

ut nguyen said:


> i clean the filter every day,but my fishes donot live anymore


dont clean you filter daily, it will kill the bacteria in the filter!


----------



## awesome kid

i usually clean my filter once a month, sometimes sooner if i can see big pices stuck to the media. i usually check it once a week just in case though


----------

